# injury



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

this is the third time


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ouch...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ya might want to put some salt in the tank to prevent infection


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> ya might want to put some salt in the tank to prevent infection


 done it


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

poor thing got the chunks bitten outta him


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

3rd time to the same fish?

If so, that fish is one tough muthatrucka!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have a full tank shot? How many piranha's total do you have in what size tank? Is the tank well covered with lots of hiding spots cause these are all factors of why piranha often bit and attack each other. See if you can't add some more plants or driftwood or something to add another hideout for them to go to.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

tank shot, its a 55


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

there is a 1.5' peice of driftwood in that right hand corner.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

he oughta recover..


----------

